# Dayan Megaminx I



## Zeotor (Sep 23, 2012)

I saw this on the Twisty Puzzles forum.

Link

That thread has pictures and a link to the mf8 forum thread. I don't know any more about these puzzles. I am just posting links.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Sep 23, 2012)

waaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 23, 2012)

Looking foward to getting one (Assuming they actually make it rather than just announce it like they did with the Dayan+MF8 4x4 v2, Dayan+MF8 6x6, Dayan+MF8 8x8, and the Dayan 6)


----------



## schuma (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah I tried to start a post also in this forum. But I'm really unfamiliar with how to post pictures within the post. So I gave up......

I bet this megaminx is awesome. And I can't wait to order one or two...

Does anyone know if the ridges on the corners competition legal? They should be all right, shoudn't they?


----------



## JasonK (Sep 23, 2012)

>Sees this while modding Meffert's minx...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 23, 2012)

schuma said:


> Does anyone know if the ridges on the corners competition legal? They should be all right, shoudn't they?



One could write the WCA and ask. But unless they stick out more than 1.5mm (the max for stickers and tiles to stick out) I'd say you're good with this one.


----------



## emolover (Sep 23, 2012)

Me want!!!


----------



## MostEd (Sep 23, 2012)

I've dreamed about this mega....
Yay I want one so bad now... I want to solve mega..


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks very good ! 
Does anyone know what the ridges on corners are for ?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 23, 2012)

My guess: better grip for turning.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 23, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> My guess: better grip for turning.



I think you're right. And I think they are legal; they don't give away any colours (more hide them).

Could this be the reason why the Dayan 6 was delayed? Also, any estimates on the price?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 23, 2012)

It looks like a GuHong I. Very excited


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 23, 2012)

Edges looks like ZhanChi style but Corners like GuHong. Interesting combination.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 23, 2012)

And I was waiting for the Shengshou Megaminx...


----------



## ottozing (Sep 23, 2012)

I wonder what kind of times Simon Westlund could get with this Minx


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have e-mailed the WCA I'm interested on what they say


----------



## Endgame (Sep 23, 2012)

yeah, I don't need to write a verdict


----------



## aronpm (Sep 23, 2012)

Endgame said:


> yeah, I don't need to write a verdict


that's a stickerless puzzle, which is already illegal...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 23, 2012)

aronpm said:


> that's a stickerless puzzle, which is already illegal...



As if all stickerless puzzles were illegal.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 23, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> I have e-mailed the WCA I'm interested on what they say



Great! :tu

I really wonder, wait and see


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.hknowstore.com/

They are available for pre order. with and without ridges :tu


----------



## calvinfan (Sep 23, 2012)

Dayan Megaminx I has 2 types, 2 color versions each type. 
More photo as below,









Enjoy !


----------



## Endgame (Sep 23, 2012)

Will there also be a model with a white body?


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dang it, this means I will have 4 megaminxes.


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Dang it, this means I will have 4 megaminxes.



That's not a problem.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 23, 2012)

These look awesome, I've been waiting for a good megaminx for a while now, even my well-modded Meffert's catches too much. I might even start practicing megaminx again!


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am looking forward to buy it


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2012)

Now Dayan needs to make a Better 4x4 and start working on a 2x2 & 5x5-11x11


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pre-Ordered!
AHHH! I'm pumped!


----------



## benskoning (Sep 23, 2012)

no white?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2012)

benskoning said:


> no white?



I know right. You could get 12 stickerless ones and make 12 solid color ones that will include WHITE.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 23, 2012)

I must get my hands on one of these!!!


----------



## benskoning (Sep 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I know right. You could get 12 stickerless ones and make 12 solid color ones that will include WHITE.


Good idea I will do that right away :fp


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2012)

benskoning said:


> Good idea I will do that right away :fp



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I was being sarcastic.



Ben was. Notice the facepalm...

Also, lol that megaminx looks cool, i might get one. But I don't do megaminx.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 23, 2012)

YAY!
Hopefully I'll be able to get one by UKO :3


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Starts untiling old mf8


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 23, 2012)

.-. This will be my third megaminx.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 23, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> .-. This will be my third megaminx.



Same here, but I think this will be incredibly worth it


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> .-. This will be my third megaminx.



same if I get this puzzle


----------



## EMI (Sep 23, 2012)

I kinda want the colored one - my QJ V2 is already good enough for slow me


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 23, 2012)

Just when I was thinking about getting a new megaminx. Perfect.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm definitely getting one. I've been using a PVC minx since 2009 and I've been looking forward to getting something faster.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 23, 2012)

I was thinking that they could do this after seeing the silver block cube in crazybadcuber's video. (It had a guhong mech.)

I will surely get one; my current megaminx is not too good.


----------



## emolover (Sep 23, 2012)

No white? FFFFUUUUUUUUU! I will still be getting the color one and wait for the white.



5BLD said:


> Also, lol that megaminx looks cool, i might get one. But I don't do megaminx.



You could start lol!


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 23, 2012)

$22 seems a bit expensive, especially compared to the QJ. What's the average price of the Mefferts?


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 23, 2012)

Eric from Cubedepot said he will get them early to mid October, he will be getting all of the variations plus white. So if you want to wait a bit longer to get a white one or wait until they get to the US Cubdepot will probably be your place to buy from.
I'm really excited to get my hands on this cube because it looks really nice.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> $22 seems a bit expensive, especially compared to the QJ. What's the average price of the Mefferts?



$28


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> You could start lol!



But megaminx is rather difficult to roux :/


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 23, 2012)

yay ridges. makes fat fingered fools like me happy.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2012)

I want to see a demo video before I make my final decision on buying this megaminx.


----------



## Owen (Sep 23, 2012)

Time to get into megaminx solving!


----------



## emolover (Sep 23, 2012)

Anybody know anything about the torpedo situation?


----------



## Uberzj (Sep 23, 2012)

HK Now Store already has them for preorder. I have already ordered mine and will be posting about it when I get it in.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 23, 2012)

benskoning said:


> Good idea I will do that right away :fp



I call red.


----------



## Lid (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll definitely get one to 

Anyone know which colours it will have, (the stickerless)? You can't make out all 12 of them from the pictures (white, yellow, purple, green, blue, light green, pink & red (=8) are those I can see. And I am not a fan of the mf8 colourscheme  wished they could make their tiles in more colours.


----------



## emolover (Sep 25, 2012)

Lid said:


> I'll definitely get one to
> 
> Anyone know which colours it will have, (the stickerless)? You can't make out all 12 of them from the pictures (white, yellow, purple, green, blue, light green, pink & red (=8) are those I can see. And I am not a fan of the mf8 colourscheme  wished they could make their tiles in more colours.



Why? It's quite clear and non confusing.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 25, 2012)

guess it's time to look up how to solve a megaminx on youtube. boo yea.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et7WbCXDvHc

Found this the easiest to follow all the way through.

Good luck!


----------



## Endgame (Sep 25, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et7WbCXDvHc
> 
> Found this the easiest to follow all the way through.
> 
> Good luck!



Megaminx = giant 333


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2012)

Dayan made a Megaminx, you say? With corner ridges to help turning, you say?

I WANT ONE NOW


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 25, 2012)

Lid said:


> I'll definitely get one to
> 
> Anyone know which colours it will have, (the stickerless)? You can't make out all 12 of them from the pictures (white, yellow, purple, green, blue, light green, pink & red (=8) are those I can see. And I am not a fan of the mf8 colourscheme  wished they could make their tiles in more colours.



I'm quite sure it's the MF8 colour scheme. Looks cool, might get one. Hope it does the same for my minx times like the SS 7x7 did for my 7x7 times


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 25, 2012)

If they're legal to be use in competition I'll definitely pick up Megaminx again.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 25, 2012)

The one with stickers and without ridges is definitely legal to use.


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 25, 2012)

erg no white. i may get the black one without ridges, just so i am guaranteed to be able to use it in a comp. but i also want to see t turning and pops/lockups. it may not be worth 22 bucks.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 25, 2012)

People keep talking about the ridges possibly not being legal and waiting for confirmation. I can't think of a single reason why they wouldn't be, can anyone enlighten me? They don't add any functionality or affect the stickers.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> People keep talking about the ridges possibly not being legal and waiting for confirmation. I can't think of a single reason why they wouldn't be, can anyone enlighten me? They don't add any functionality or affect the stickers.


It's going through some delegate discussion at the moment. I'm sure all will be clarified soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 25, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It's going through some delegate discussion at the moment. I'm sure all will be clarified soon.



I don't see any rule infringement.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> Anybody know anything about the torpedo situation?


No sign of any in the pictures. Would a Megaminx really need them?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I don't see any rule infringement.


Then either you have nothing to worry about, or you haven't spotted a possible rule infringement. Either way, you may as well wait and see


----------



## E3cubestore (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! Looking forward to stocking/testing this one!!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont think it has an issue with rules because the ridges are on all the corners.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I dont think it has an issue with rules because the ridges are on all the corners.



their on all corners but not all sides.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> their on all corners but not all sides.



You sure? Looks to me like they're.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> their on all corners but not all sides.



If it is on one side it would on all the others, other wise while solving it some sides would have ridges while others didn't which would not make any sence, and from what I see the ridges are on only the corners


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 26, 2012)

blah they are too, It's kind of hard to see the ones on the front with the pictures.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 27, 2012)

just saw this demo video


----------



## Godmil (Sep 27, 2012)

Sold!
I can see it possibly not being comp legal with ridges because it changes the design to enhance the functionality... Actually maybe that isn't a problem, because the inners will likely be more different and I can't imagine that will be a problem.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 27, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Sold!
> I can see it possibly not being comp legal with ridges because it changes the design to enhance the functionality... Actually maybe that isn't a problem, because the inners will likely be more different and I can't imagine that will be a problem.



How would it enhance the functionality?


----------



## Godmil (Sep 27, 2012)

By giving an extra surface to aid grip for turning.

I'm trying to think how people would react if 3x3s had these ridges.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 27, 2012)

Godmil said:


> By giving an extra surface to aid grip for turning.



So let's ban textured tiles.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think this counts as a functionality issue; it's just a different shape of the puzzle. The one with the normal stickers is also no easier to recognize than a regular puzzle.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok cool, cause I like the idea.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2012)

So there already out?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 27, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> So there already out?



From what I've heard, they are starting to be posted out the first week of october, but some shops already have them ready to start selling.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> From what I've heard, they are starting to be posted out the first week of october, but some shops already have them ready to start selling.



wow what store are selling them besides HKnow and WitEden?


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 27, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> wow what store are selling them besides HKnow and WitEden?



they're only pre-orders


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> they're only pre-orders



Oh ok thanks


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd say the ridges are not functionality, they're ergonomics. The extra grip is really no different a concept from tiled megaminxes, which are perfectly legal. Still no word from the WCA discussion on this? I've no idea what would take so long to discuss.


----------



## izovire (Sep 28, 2012)

I briefly thought about adding ridges in a design I have  Good thing this megaminx doesn't look anything like my designs... 

For those that are quite impatient and think that stores have this puzzle already, they don't. They aren't even in production yet! So stores (including mine) are offering pre-orders.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 28, 2012)

izovire said:


> I briefly thought about adding ridges in a design I have  Good thing this megaminx doesn't look anything like my designs...
> 
> For those that are quite impatient and think that stores have this puzzle already, they don't. They aren't even in production yet! So stores (including mine) are offering pre-orders.



What if it's like the other Dayan cubes Example Dayan 4x4 V2, Dayan 6x6, Dayan 8x8, or Dayan 10x10 where there's photos on the internet showing them but they never get released.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> What if it's like the other Dayan cubes Example Dayan 4x4 V2, Dayan 6x6, Dayan 8x8, or Dayan 10x10 where there's photos on the internet showing them but they never get released.


Because there are pre-orders for the cube.


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> wow what store are selling them besides HKnow and WitEden?



51morefun is selling these too. They say that these will be available for shipping after the China's national holiday.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 28, 2012)

DNFphobia said:


> 51morefun is selling these too. They say that these will be available for shipping after the China's national holiday.



51morefun will be shipping from around the 15th october (iirc). Dayan said to them that he will be shipping the megaminxes out to the stores on the 8th of october. And they are still in the testing phase as of what I heard.

(source: various chinese people, you choose if you will believe them  )


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 28, 2012)

JeansPearly will have them in stock at about the 3rd week of October. I've actually thought of doing Florian's mod on my MF8 haha.


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 28, 2012)

It seems that DaYan is like Blizzard Entertaiment: they announce a cube(game), and then tell nothing about the release date, saying "when it's done". And the release date will be announced like several weeks-month before release


----------



## Carrot (Sep 28, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> It seems that DaYan is like Blizzard Entertaiment: they announce a cube(game), and then tell nothing about the release date, saying "when it's done". And the release date will be announced like several weeks-month before release



read this:



Odder said:


> Dayan said ... the 8th of october.
> 
> (source: various chinese people, you choose if you will believe them  )


----------



## cubeone (Sep 28, 2012)

A new dayan megaminx but still no new 3x3? I'm not sure about the rest of the people here, but I would rather have a new 3x3 than a new megaminx.


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 28, 2012)

cubeone said:


> A new dayan megaminx but still no new 3x3? I'm not sure about the rest of the people here, but I would rather have a new 3x3 than a new megaminx.


I would have to disagree because the last two Dayan Cubes (Guhong 2, ZhanChi) are in my opinion the perfect 3x3x3 speedcubes. I can't really see dayan being able to make another 3x3 that is miles better anytime soon.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2012)

There are some really good 3x3s on the market. If you have the best models out there and still feel like your cube is slowing you down and desperately needs improvement, I don't know what to tell ya.

Megaminx, on the other hand...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 28, 2012)

cubeone said:


> A new dayan megaminx but still no new 3x3? I'm not sure about the rest of the people here, but I would rather have a new 3x3 than a new megaminx.



that is the most pathetic thing I have read for a while.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> There are some really good 3x3s on the market. If you have the best models out there and still feel like your cube is slowing you down and desperately needs improvement, I don't know what to tell ya.
> 
> Megaminx, on the other hand...



Well, to be honest I can't see how megaminx's can be improved by much. Hopefully I'll find out when my dayan arrives, but it seems to me that the only thing that is different, is that it cuts corners more.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 28, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> I would have to disagree because the last two Dayan Cubes (Guhong 2, ZhanChi) are in my opinion the perfect 3x3x3 speedcubes. I can't really see dayan being able to make another 3x3 that is miles better anytime soon.



Are you saying that a Zhanchi is miles better than a Guhong, or that a Guhong V2 is miles better than a V1 or that a 55mm Zhanchi is miles better than a 57?


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a 57 and 55mm ZhanChi's and All I can say is that 55mm is just better.


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 28, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Are you saying that a Zhanchi is miles better than a Guhong, or that a Guhong V2 is miles better than a V1 or that a 55mm Zhanchi is miles better than a 57?



I don't understand why you would refer to my statement and ask that question.
But to answer your question, no.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Dayan comes out with 3x3 cubes that are not miles better, so no, they will not release a 3x3 that is miles better but that does not mean a Dayan 6 is not reasonable because it is not miles better.


----------



## cubeone (Sep 29, 2012)

Odder said:


> that is the most pathetic thing I have read for a while.


I'm sorry, but I'm just more interested in 3x3 solving more than megaminx solving. But if you want to have that opinion about what I said, I won't troll you about it.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 29, 2012)

Odder said:


> that is the most pathetic thing I have read for a while.



On the test vid some said that he and probably everyone else would want to see the witeden mini 4x4 rather than the dayan mega he did say it looked amazing


I want this so much


----------



## MEn (Sep 29, 2012)

cubeone said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm just more interested in 3x3 solving more than megaminx solving. But if you want to have that opinion about what I said, I won't troll you about it.


You're acting as if it's been a few years since the last release of a Dayan 3x3.

I am really REALLY excited for this puzzle. So glad I didn't end up spending a day's lunch worth of money for a QJ megaminx.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 29, 2012)

cubeone said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm just more interested in 3x3 solving more than megaminx solving. But if you want to have that opinion about what I said, I won't troll you about it.



It's nothing to do with the fact that I like megaminx, it has to do with the fact that the best megaminx on the market (It's very subjective, I know, but I would dare to say that it is the Meffert's Megaminx (not speed version)) was stopped being produced years ago! So everyone who bought their megaminx years ago has an advantage over all other people.. Does this problem exist for any other puzzles? (seriously, I don't know about this problem for any other puzzles)

Now tell me how that is fair? And please tell me why it is not reasonable to develop a new megaminx over developing a 3x3x3?

(EDIT: I'm not one of those who is whining over not having that specific puzzle, I have the meffert's megaminx I'm talking about, Simon has it, Balint has it.. Should I continue the list?)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 29, 2012)

Odder said:


> It's nothing to do with the fact that I like megaminx, it has to do with the fact that the best megaminx on the market (It's very subjective, I know, but I would dare to say that it is the Meffert's Megaminx (not speed version)) was stopped being produced years ago! So everyone who bought their megaminx years ago has an advantage over all other people.. Does this problem exist for any other puzzles? (seriously, I don't know about this problem for any other puzzles)


CLOCK!!!!
At least they're all over eBaY uk


----------



## cubeone (Sep 29, 2012)

Odder said:


> It's nothing to do with the fact that I like megaminx, it has to do with the fact that the best megaminx on the market (It's very subjective, I know, but I would dare to say that it is the Meffert's Megaminx (not speed version)) was stopped being produced years ago! So everyone who bought their megaminx years ago has an advantage over all other people.. Does this problem exist for any other puzzles? (seriously, I don't know about this problem for any other puzzles)
> 
> Now tell me how that is fair? And please tell me why it is not reasonable to develop a new megaminx over developing a 3x3x3?
> 
> (EDIT: I'm not one of those who is whining over not having that specific puzzle, I have the meffert's megaminx I'm talking about, Simon has it, Balint has it.. Should I continue the list?)


Okay, I guess you're right. I had no idea that the best megaminx's were stopped being produced, so now I see why people are so excited about it.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Sep 29, 2012)

I actually solved a megaminx before I started to solve a 3x3~~
Megaminx is always my favorite puzzle, I don't think I can find any excuses for not buying this..


----------



## Carrot (Sep 29, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> CLOCK!!!!
> At least they're all over eBaY uk



Yay! Next up, CLOCK!


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 29, 2012)

sq1 too please~


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

Also a Pyraminx


----------



## Thaynara (Sep 29, 2012)

So, the ridges version are legal? Because I just pre-orded one.....


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 29, 2012)

That has yet to be determined I think. Someone asked, we are waiting for the answer (or I missed it, kindly shove me the right way where the verdict is please?  ).


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Also a Pyraminx



I thought the shengshou and speed meffert's were enough, no?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> I thought the shengshou and speed meffert's were enough, no?



I want a better one from Dayan including a stickerless one


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I want a better one from Dayan including a stickerless one


Do you have the shengshou yet?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Do you have the shengshou yet?



Nope only have the 1980's Tomy brand Pyraminx


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Nope only have the 1980's Tomy brand Pyraminx


Then maybe you should try the meffert's and the shengshou before assuming dayan can make a better one.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 29, 2012)

tx789 said:


> just saw this demo video



What are those 4x4x4s in that video? They look tiny.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Then maybe you should try the meffert's and the shengshou before assuming dayan can make a better one.



You never know Dayan once made the best 4x4 and now the making a better megaminx thats better then the mefferts one.



Tony Fisher said:


> What are those 4x4x4s in that video? They look tiny.



46mm size demo of it here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrVHbDuEN5I&list=UUXWn_5nRil_HuXVOwXOsDiA&index=5&feature=plcp If i'm corect its the same size of one of the 4x4's thats on your 2 cubes on a disc puzzle.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm also going to bet you've never tried the megaminx, therefore you probably shouldn't be calling it better. And unless I'm forgetting something the Dayan 4x4 popped like crazy and was somewhat locky. Of course it's personal opinion but I know of MANY people who hated that cube.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 29, 2012)

> 46mm size demo of it here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrVHbDuEN5I&list=UUXWn_5nRil_HuXVOwXOsDiA&index=5&feature=plcp If i'm corect its the same size of one of the 4x4's thats on your 2 cubes on a disc puzzle.


Wow, I love it.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I want a better one from Dayan including a stickerless one



Dayan fanboy #Michael Womack (that's a number xD)


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Do we have news on the WCA's decision? (this has already been asked a couple of times, but I figured I could ask again)

Also, some of the prototypes could be sent to the top minxers for testing.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 6, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Also, some of the prototypes could be sent to the top minxers for testing.



Considering the minx's are on their way, I think it's a bit late for that, but I imagine most of the fast people will be buying one


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 7, 2012)

I expect this minx to drop my times by at least 5 seconds.  But seriously, I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## SittingDeath (Oct 7, 2012)

I want one  To bad the stickerless isnt legal. And btw. Any news on a white?


----------



## JasonK (Oct 8, 2012)

Got a note from the post office today saying I'd missed a package from Hong Kong. Considering this megaminx is the only thing from Hong Kong I'm waiting for, it might be a good idea for people to get excited


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 8, 2012)

im getting excited!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 8, 2012)

Argh and now? Have to wait a day?

I so hate it when that happens hehe


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 8, 2012)

My package is at least now in the country, but its probably gonna take a few days to clear customs 
Can't wait


----------



## istanful (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

Just got it! It is a lot oily on the stickers but i must say i think its gonna be pretty awesome. The sides are not the same tension so the speed is hard to tell. I think it needs some working in though. The corner cutting is great and its the mf8 colour scheme. Will probably be my main once ive gotten som tiles on it


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 8, 2012)

istanful said:


> Just got it! It is a lot oily on the stickers but i must say i think its gonna be pretty awesome. The sides are not the same tension so the speed is hard to tell. I think it needs some working in though. The corner cutting is great and its the mf8 colour scheme. Will probably be my main once ive gotten som tiles on it



Unboxing/review video soon?


----------



## istanful (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

I unboxed it in a car but yeah. Maybe i will do a review


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.. video video video!

Nah I am not curious.. nope.. nope.. who am I kidding, please do the video?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 8, 2012)

I wanna see a review too! And a good average on one by a top minxer would be nice.


----------



## istanful (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

Okay  it will nor be done today or tomorrow. Hopefully this week. Its a lot in school and before giving it a review i think i want to libricate it change the tension and so on but it will be a video for sure! Stay tuned


----------



## Zookiedoken (Oct 8, 2012)

I so badly want a white one with ridges (if its gonna be legal)
I hope this will be the best megaminx available now, since any other i tried (not the Old meffeterts one) feels awful.

Getting excited to start megaminxing again


----------



## istanful (Oct 9, 2012)

The video got done today! You can see it here once it uploaded (i think): http://youtu.be/enrXFeRGJLg


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you!
And indeed that picture with the core pieces, interesting!


----------



## istanful (Oct 9, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

 
Yes, i thought that maybe thats because it doesnt pop very often


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice! Is a big size easier for beginners? The only thing I'm worried about is having to turn with my fingertips as the pieces are too small  Also, what are all the places you can get this?


----------



## istanful (Oct 9, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

That comes down to personal preference. I like smaller but maybe thats just cause im used to it.  Right now i think its only available at hknowstore but Im convinced it is coming to the other ordinary speed cube shops such as witeden, speedcubeshop etc


----------



## Lid (Oct 9, 2012)

@istanful: How big is is really in mm, cause it looks huge in your video.


----------



## istanful (Oct 9, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

It feels huge! Its 72mm while the tiled mefferts v2 on the picture is aproximately 67


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome review,  I'm really thinking on getting one now.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 9, 2012)

where are they available?


----------



## schuma (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice review! Do you also have a megaminx with ridges? 

Has the committee come up with a justification about the legitimacy of the ridges?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2012)

Just received mine!
Will be posting unboxing shortly.
edit:


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.dealmaz.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=dayan+megaminx&cat=&x=0&y=0

DealMaz has them in any case, I believe hknowstore as well.


----------



## istanful (Oct 10, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

@schuma
No. unfortanetely i dont


----------



## WitEden (Oct 10, 2012)

Dayan Megaminx I have in stock many days in WitEden!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2012)

After some breaking in, I find that the dayan megaminx has a feel like a LunHui and a Wittwo mixed together.


----------



## schuma (Oct 11, 2012)

@antoineccantin, I have two questions: 
(1) do you think these megaminxes are significantly better than the old ones that you have?
(2) Between the two Dayan megaminxes with and without ridges, which one do you like better? I'm considering buying one of them but not both.
Thanks!!!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 11, 2012)

Aaargh, Really getting impatient with the postal system now :/
The package has been in the UK since monday and still nothing. Hopefully they'll come today or tomorrow, else I have to wait till monday :<
Also, I really hope it's going to be worth the wait. :b


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2012)

schuma said:


> @antoineccantin, I have two questions:
> (1) do you think these megaminxes are significantly better than the old ones that you have?
> (2) Between the two Dayan megaminxes with and without ridges, which one do you like better? I'm considering buying one of them but not both.
> Thanks!!!



1. I'm not quite sure yet, but I find this one get lots of random lockups
2. Probably with ridges


My best time on these is about 1:18, but I am generally not getting good times on them.
EDIT: 1:17.98 single on cam
EDIT2: The camera batteries died and the camera did not save the video


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 11, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> 1. I'm not quite sure yet, but I find this one get lots of random lockups
> 2. Probably with ridges
> 
> 
> My best time on these is about 1:18, but I am generally not getting good times on them.



Same story here. My dayan minx locksup quite a lot, its when one layer gets slightly out so it has to reverse cut to turn, which takes more force. Also the crispy-ness seems to be caused by really stiffsprings. It was also quite hard to assemble after lubing, not becuase of lack of friction, but because the edge was getting forced out of place by the centre tensions. I am not really getting good times on it, but I think it could be good, maybe with some maru to smooth it out a bit.
Overall, quite dissapointed tbh.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 11, 2012)

CBC made an unboxing and review vid of this cube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5wZ41cMKcs


----------



## tx789 (Oct 11, 2012)

A comparison vid will be nice

any solve videos yet


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 11, 2012)

[WIKI][WIKI][/WIKI][/WIKI]From where did you guys pre-ordered it ? I'm still waiting for about ~2 weeks now =(


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like CBC did from hknowstore.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 11, 2012)

Huh, didn't expect that kind of reaction. I'm guessing loosening the tensions doesn't help much? I'm holding off buying this anyway until I've heard for certain ridges are comp legit, hopefully in that time someone will show it can be pretty good.


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 11, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Looks like CBC did from hknowstore.


Hmmmm, looks like evreyone is getting the dayan megaminx from HKnowstore. I've thought about buying from HKnowstore right after Calvin said that they were placing the pre-orders, but somehow I forgot *arghhhh* Then I was just looking around in the internet and I saw that 51morefun was also pre-ordering it.


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 11, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Huh, didn't expect that kind of reaction. I'm guessing loosening the tensions doesn't help much? I'm holding off buying this anyway until I've heard for certain ridges are comp legit, hopefully in that time someone will show it can be pretty good.



I still thinking that the ''ridges'' version are legal because there's no way to know about the colours of the cubies like the ''solid cubes'' (3x3's...). The ridges in theory, helps to have a better grip while solving and still the same colour as the megaminx.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 11, 2012)

Puzzleaddictions has it as well as do a few other sellers, Witeden also. One seller in India has it for this crazy amount of 750 Indian rupees, which is like not even $15usd converted. Shipping is insanely low there as well.

http://shop.scmu.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=178

No paypal or nothing though.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 11, 2012)

I've ordered two (a black and a black ridged) from dealmaz. I'll update this post when it arrives.

I don't see why these wouldn't be competition legal.

If I'm going to practice it I need to learn some megaminx algorithms because I s*** badly at this. And to help with the algorithms, I'll repaint it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Huh, didn't expect that kind of reaction. I'm guessing loosening the tensions doesn't help much? I'm holding off buying this anyway until I've heard for certain ridges are comp legit, hopefully in that time someone will show it can be pretty good.



Loosening does help quite a bit.


----------



## emolover (Oct 11, 2012)

I just got mine and I have to say it sucks right now. Hopefully when I tension and lube it correctly it will be better.


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you think a mod (48 point edge mor or CPM) might help the turning? or maybe changing the screws?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2012)

I just loosened mine a LOT and it is now pretty good! Got a 1:14 single and some other pretty good times.


----------



## emolover (Oct 12, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> Do you think a mod (48 point edge mor or CPM) might help the turning? or maybe changing the screws?



What helped a lot was lubing the core and essentially drowning the insides with lube.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 12, 2012)

Where's the cheapest place to get this? (inc shipping to UK) I've seen one at DealMaz for $18.99, is there anywhere cheaper?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 12, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I just loosened mine a LOT and it is now pretty good! Got a 1:14 single and some other pretty good times.



How loose? Mine is pretty loose. I think one of my centre pieces is slightly screwed in at an angle, because turning an adjacent face makes that face rotate slightly. Weird. Gonna fiddle with tensions over the weekend, and come back with a full review at some point.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> How loose? Mine is pretty loose. I think one of my centre pieces is slightly screwed in at an angle, because turning an adjacent face makes that face rotate slightly. Weird. Gonna fiddle with tensions over the weekend, and come back with a full review at some point.



The top of the screw is a the same level as the top of the plastic circle thing it's in.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 12, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Where's the cheapest place to get this? (inc shipping to UK) I've seen one at DealMaz for $18.99, is there anywhere cheaper?



Read back up the thread


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 12, 2012)

Any news about there being a white or an other colors besides the black and stickerless? I know its possible to make 12 different color ones from 12 stickerless ones but that would take a long time to do it and you would have to pay over $100 to get 12 of them.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Any news about there being a white or an other colors besides the black and stickerless? I know its possible to make 12 different color ones from 12 stickerless ones but that would take a long time to do it and you would have to pay over $100 to get 12 of them.


It would be over $200 and no.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow this cube is really good once you get use to it. I just a 1:13.61 single which beats my PB by 7 seconds. I have only done 10 solves on this thing and I love it.


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Wow this cube is really good once you get use to it. I just a 1:13.61 single which beats my PB by 7 seconds. I have only done 10 solves on this thing and I love it.



dang you are making me very impatient and jealous. I really want this!


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> dang you are making me very impatient and jealous. I really want this!



Ya this cube is amazing, I have beaten every PB for megaminx.

I will have my unboxing uploaded by morning[ES] that has a 1:37(4th solve on it).


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 13, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Read back up the thread



Sorry, forgot about your post. I haven't found anything cheaper (well, with ridges anyway).


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Ya this cube is amazing, I have beaten every PB for megaminx.
> 
> I will have my unboxing uploaded by morning[ES] that has a 1:37(4th solve on it).



So lots of lube, and loosening a lot makes it good?
OK. will try today.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 14, 2012)

Just about to order mine along with a white SS 4x4 V3, yellow 42mm diy zhanchi and a white Wittwo from Hknow hop it arrives before haloween

Correct that not getting them from HKnow cause the gift I used couldn't be used there

Got it from Aliexpress


----------



## istanful (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sv: Dayan Megaminx I*

It turned out great after loosening it a lot, working it in and giving it some lubix and maru. Yesterday i got a 57.84 with it


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm. Still not entirely certain about it. I am coming more adjusted to it, and getting times similar to my mf8. I think I can still imrpove the hardware, because I;m still not totally happy with it, but it's getting there.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2012)

I would like to see Dayan remake some of there older puzzles like the Corner turning octahedron and crazy 3x3x2 in both stickered and stickerless.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I would like to see Dayan remake some of there older puzzles like the Corner turning octahedron and crazy 3x3x2 in both stickered and stickerless.



What dose that have to do with the dayan megaminx?

Hopefully I'll get my Dayan megaminx before UK open :/


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> What dose that have to do with the dayan megaminx?
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my Dayan megaminx before UK open :/



Because Now most of the newer dayan puzzles including the megaminx come in stickerless and stickerd


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 17, 2012)

Update: I am really starting to like my dayan minx, and juts got my PB single on it!  (55.55). However, It still locks up a bit, but its a lot less that it did. Should be amazing by UKO at this rate. I will make a review soon-ish.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 18, 2012)

For anyone who ordered from hknowstore, roughly how long did it take for the tracking number to go live? The last time I ordered from there, it only took 2 ish days. Maybe I'm just getting anxious.  I'm really looking forward to this minx.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's my look at the mechanism. Video quality is a bit off.
I am so tempted to buy 12 and make different coloured versions. I guess that's pointless though if they eventually release them.


----------



## MiSenIn (Oct 18, 2012)

yes Dayan Mgaminx I is very great


----------



## JohnZoidberg (Oct 20, 2012)

Still no news about a white body Dayan Megaminx?


----------



## Carrot (Oct 20, 2012)

JohnZoidberg said:


> Still no news about a white body Dayan Megaminx?



I'm getting one.


----------



## Zoé (Oct 20, 2012)

Odder said:


> I'm getting one.



But you're totally cheating, it doesn't count ! x)


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 20, 2012)

any news on if the ridged version is legal yet?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 21, 2012)

From delegate emails:

'I believe so, that the ridges are allowed' - Tyson
'The Board and WRC vote has indicated a plurality for allowing the ridges.' - Vincent


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> From delegate emails:
> 
> 'I believe so, that the ridges are allowed' - Tyson
> 'The Board and WRC vote has indicated a plurality for allowing the ridges.' - Vincent



YESSS!!!! now only if the stickerless one will be accepted.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2012)

I think it's very unlikely that the stickerless one will be accepted, ridged or no. In fact the ridges make the stickerless one even worse, since you can see the colors on the ridges themselves.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I think it's very unlikely that the stickerless one will be accepted, ridged or no. In fact the ridges make the stickerless one even worse, since you can see the colors on the ridges themselves.



Im just making a hypothetical statement.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2012)

And I'm just telling you your hypothesis is ridiculous.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yay, now I don't have to deal with gluing on tiles.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 21, 2012)

Took longer than expected, but I'm glad with the verdict. Time to get me a Dayanminx.


----------



## schuma (Oct 21, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Took longer than expected, but I'm glad with the verdict. Time to get me a Dayanminx.



Dayanminx is a good name!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2012)

schuma said:


> Dayanminx is a good name!



True that what about MegaDayan


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 21, 2012)

schuma said:


> Dayanminx is a good name!



I think it's nothing unusual, I'm sure many people talk about Meffert's minx, chinaminx, etc. I'd be surprised if I'm the first to use the term in this thread, but I guess I might be.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 22, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I think it's nothing unusual, I'm sure many people talk about Meffert's minx, chinaminx, etc. I'd be surprised if I'm the first to use the term in this thread, but I guess I might be.



I never call it a minx. I use minx when I want to describe the minx family: pyraminx, megaminx, starminx, pyraminx crystal, skewb etc.

I don't get why you should call a megaminx, minx, but the pyraminx a pyra, I call them pyra and mega.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 22, 2012)

Odder said:


> I never call it a minx. I use minx when I want to describe the minx family: pyraminx, megaminx, starminx, pyraminx crystal, skewb etc.
> 
> I don't get why you should call a megaminx, minx, but the pyraminx a pyra, I call them pyra and mega.



Well, perhaps the main difference is that I don't generally talk about pyraminx and I can't remember when I last solved one, so it's never something I really take into account. I agree that in general it's not the best notation, but as long as it's not used ambiguously it manages to work. I don't just refer to it as minx when it would be ambiguous, such as at a comp.


----------



## LouisCormier (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly, I don't like the Dayan megaminx. It has a weird feeling and isn't as fast as a Mefferts megaminx anyway


----------



## choza244 (Oct 22, 2012)

Have you tried loosening the screws a lot? mine is really fast.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> Honestly, I don't like the Dayan megaminx. It has a weird feeling and isn't as fast as a Mefferts megaminx anyway



It really needs to be loosened more than you think. Robyau told me to basically get the screw head flush with the plastic and tighten if you need to.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes it's surprisingly very stable under loose tensions. In fact, has anyone had a pop yet? I haven't.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 23, 2012)

If it's stable under loose tensions there's no reason to shorten the springs. I look forward to getting mine.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epdIXgXDH4k

just a video I made now that I'm comfortable with the puzzle. I can turn faster with this mega than I could with any other.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 23, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> ~snip~
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epdIXgXDH4k
> 
> just a video I made now that I'm comfortable with the puzzle. I can turn faster with this mega than I could with any other.



What do you think about its lockups?


I no longer have the fastest solve on youtube with it


----------



## choza244 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any opinions about the ridges? is it better?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> What do you think about its lockups?
> 
> 
> I no longer have the fastest solve on youtube with it



I think that is just mainly from my turning. Robert said it looked like I need a bit more breaking in although I've done over 100 solves for sure. 



choza244 said:


> Any opinions about the ridges? is it better?



I like em. Gives a rounder feel to the pieces, although that might just be from its size in general.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 23, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> I think that is just mainly from my turning. Robert said it looked like I need a bit more breaking in although I've done over 100 solves for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I like em. Gives a rounder feel to the pieces, although that might just be from its size in general.



Do the surfaces have a tendency to be slippery? Since they aren't actually tiles. I know the Mefferts minxes didn't have that problem but the MF8 ones did.


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 27, 2012)

At last! My Dayan Megaminx is done 
No one has posted a picture yet (or I haven't seen it) so I believe that this is first DaYan Megaminx with tiles 


Spoiler: images


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 28, 2012)

I just ordered mine, and I am pretty excited to get it!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm worried about my Dayan megaminx cause I ordered mine from Ali-express 2 weeks ago and it said it would be here by the 26th of October and I want it before the Indiana 2012 comp. that in 1 week.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 28, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> o I believe that this is first DaYan Megaminx with tiles


Nick Rech tiled his yesterday, not that it matters.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Got mine today. Loostened the screws liek 10 turns and it still dose not pop.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2012)

I just want to point out what I think could be the cause of some of the faces which turn poorly. It seems to me that parts of the core may need some sanding down. I even took a screw completely off one face and the face still refused to turn well and I think it's the excess plastic from the core that is causing the problem. Not only this, but it may be that the screws aren't completely straight. However, it's still a very decent megaminx nevertheless. I'm just posting this in case anyone starts to complain and get frustrated.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 28, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Nick Rech tiled his yesterday, not that it matters.



Yeah, but his looks a lot better than mine. xP 

Also, I'm still not sure if I'm going to use this minx for my next comp... I think I'm just gonna work on it and practice with it for the next month and see what happens. I'll probably try fixing what Rob was saying about the core (Thanks for bringing that to our attention, by the way. ). Hopefully that'll get rid of at least some of the lock ups.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 28, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> At last! My Dayan Megaminx is done
> No one has posted a picture yet (or I haven't seen it) so I believe that this is first DaYan Megaminx with tiles
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images



Does the ridges get in the way of applying the corner tiles? And how much do you need to sand the center tiles to make them fit?


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 28, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Does the ridges get in the way of applying the corner tiles?


Not really, no 


JianhanC said:


> And how much do you need to sand the center tiles to make them fit?


On the corners a little bit, but it needs more sanding at the bottom because it has (I should have taken a photo, because I don't know how to name it  ) 2 little 'things' which fit in 2 holes in MF8's center caps.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh those nubbies. Man that is quite some work then to do all that!


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Oct 28, 2012)

I tiled mine last Saturday and I don't think that the center tiles need any sanding except for the two bumps. They fit well.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2012)

I just did the "48 point edges point edges mod" on it. Its now way smoother, and locks up much less.

edit: 1:13.50 2nd solve with epic AUF fail (shoulda been 1:10.xx)


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking about doing it, probably I will do it next weekend


----------



## benskoning (Oct 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm worried about my Dayan megaminx cause I ordered mine from Ali-express 2 weeks ago and it said it would be here by the 26th of October and I want it before the Indiana 2012 comp. that in 1 week.



Sorry to tell you this but most of the time that site is a scam. google it


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2012)

benskoning said:


> Sorry to tell you this but most of the time that site is a scam. google it



Really Ben?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2012)

It seems like it. The sellers are random people who you can't necessarily trust. You should definitely order from someone like witeden or 51morefun.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> It seems like it. The sellers are random people who you can't necessarily trust. You should definitely order from someone like witeden or 51morefun.




We have it at icubemart.com. You can definitely trust us to get your megaminx.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> We have it at icubemart.com. You can definitely trust us to get your megaminx.



They have it a 25 other stores too.


----------



## speedcubingman (Oct 30, 2012)

just got my mega and lube from icubemart, freaking great shipping, 2 days across the U.S!!! gotta say, its not as good as my mf8 v2 AT THE MOMENT. i have lubed and tensioned it with lubix and solved it maybe 5 times. it should be better maybe after 50? idk, but it is hard to tension, but it doesnt pop at all, even when loose.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> just got my mega and lube from icubemart, freaking great shipping, 2 days across the U.S!!! gotta say, its not as good as my mf8 v2 AT THE MOMENT. i have lubed and tensioned it with lubix and solved it maybe 5 times. it should be better maybe after 50? idk, but it is hard to tension, but it doesnt pop at all, even when loose.



Try the 120 point edge mod.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 30, 2012)

qqwref said:


> It seems like it. The sellers are random people who you can't necessarily trust. You should definitely order from someone like witeden or 51morefun.





Michael Womack said:


> Really Ben?



It's just like Ebay.



benskoning said:


> Sorry to tell you this but most of the time that site is a scam. google it



Interesting, because I have good reason to not believe that.


----------



## benskoning (Oct 30, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Really Ben?



yes I did a google search, If I did not I would have lost $200.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 30, 2012)

benskoning said:


> yes I did a google search, If I did not I would have lost $200.



Get your facts straight.

ali-express is not a scam, it's a chinese marketplace. ali-express is owned by alibaba, the world's biggest online wholeselling market iirc, considering that, they can't really be a scam else they wouldn't be that succesful. unfortunately, the ali-express is for people who wants to purchase quickly, so spotting the scammer gets a bit harder; You forget to read the sellers reviews, you don't actually talk with them beforehand, the default payment system is even a chinese one so refunding is almost impossible. Put all that together, then you will get a **** bunch of chinese guys trying to scam you, but you still have the good guys. Ali-express even has a page on how to avoid getting scammed by sellers.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, it's like ebay, except that ebay actually has a complex system set up to try to make sure people don't get scammed. Apparently ali-express doesn't.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2012)

WCA has made an official announcement on the legality of ridges 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1038

On another note, stickerless cubes will be banned from bld events as of December 2012


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 31, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> [/URL]
> 
> On another note, stickerless cubes will be banned from bld events as of December 2012



NOOO now i have to resticker my cubes every 4 days for them to be allowed for blind solving.

EDIT: And it just so happens that Dec. 1 is Levittown Open.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 31, 2012)

That awkward feeling when you got a bunch of stickerless cubes...



Spoiler


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2012)

That awesome feeling when you take them all apart and simply build them back up again by color and sticker them.. prob solved.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2012)

Actually, that's a good point. If you have one stickerless cube you're out of luck, but if you have a lot of them you can make a bunch of single-color cubes (round down your number to a multiple of 6).


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 31, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> On another note, stickerless cubes will be banned from bld events as of December 2012



My first thought was "poor maskow" as in 'I feel sorry for him and his wallet'

Edit: problem solved


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 1, 2012)

Doesn't really deserve it's own thread so I'll put it here.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know if I'm too late but, White Dayan Megaminxes !!

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=9015c26b-1c9f-4977-9573-f5397b4237da

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=39bb5a71-8a63-440f-b80b-8e12a257dbb7


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally! Time to get one now...


----------



## benskoning (Nov 5, 2012)

Skoning Cubes is now selling these but modified and lubed.


(We will have white in stock soon)


----------



## linglingli93 (Nov 12, 2012)

what kind of mods are you doing to them?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine arrived and it's awesome. Following the advice here, I loosened it up but it was already nice before that. I've been playing with the ribbed one only. My other cubes are getting lonely.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 13, 2012)

I recieved mine this weekend, and it's awesome! I will have a review coming up on my youtube channel soon.
I want to resticker mine. Will mf8 stickers be too small since the Dayan in signifcantly larger?


----------



## benskoning (Nov 14, 2012)

linglingli93 said:


> what kind of mods are you doing to them?


5 corner mods,3 center mods, 4 edge mods, things like rounding pieces and sanding down parts that catch on each other, also lubricating.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 14, 2012)

Also, some of the stickers were loose. This doesn't bother me much because I plan on painting it anyway.

But this is an awesome cube. It arrived on November 9th and my first Prisma solve time on it was a bit over 14 minutes. Now it's Nov 15th and I just did 4:40.05, my first sub 5:00. My ao12 is 5:50; I think I'll be consistently under 5:00 by the end of Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got mine and heres the unboxing






NEVER I REPEAT NEVER BUY FROM ALIEXPRESS


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> NEVER I REPEAT NEVER BUY FROM ALIEXPRESS



Once I bought something from eBay, that didn't work out. conclusion, never buy from eBay.
Once I bought something in Copenhagen that turned out to be bad quality, never buy from Copenhagen.
Actually, I once got something bad in Thailand, never buy from Thailand.
Actually when I think about it, once I paid for something on the internet, that was really not the expected quality, never ever, I repeat, never buy from the internet!
oh **** I just realized, I don't remember where, but it was a really bad purchase... Don't ever buy ANYTHING!!! seriously!! IT'S A SUPER BAD PLACE TO BUY!!! (the world)


You could atleast tell the name of the store instead of the marketplace, or did you actually bother buying from every single store on one of the biggest marketplaces in the world? you must really have some s***load of money to buy from every single store on aliexpress to back up your statement.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2012)

To be fair, Odder, I would say aliexpress IS in general dangerous. That doesn't mean you should never buy from them, but it's definitely not as guaranteed as a major and well-known cube shop. Some big marketplaces can definitely be safer than others, and when it comes to aliexpress you have the dual issues of random Chinese sellers, and inferior buying protections compared to eBay (not to mention the cube shops who will work with you to make sure you get great customer support).

Speaking of Dayan Megaminxes, I finally got mine to the point where I'm getting significantly better times than my other minxes which I was more used to  Haven't modded it and don't intend to. I think I can definitely shave off 5-10 seconds on the last layer, but after that we'll have to see...

To anyone who does face-by-face (as opposed to that "last 5 c/e pairs" style at least one sub1 person was using back when that was impressive), do you orient edges before doing the last two faces? And do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2012)

qqwref said:


> To be fair, Odder, I would say aliexpress IS in general dangerous. That doesn't mean you should never buy from them, but it's definitely not as guaranteed as a major and well-known cube shop. Some big marketplaces can definitely be safer than others, and when it comes to aliexpress you have the dual issues of random Chinese sellers, and inferior buying protections compared to eBay (not to mention the cube shops who will work with you to make sure you get great customer support).



That I will not argue against, because I agree. I am just saying that his argument is invalid.

However, I bet he has no problems with screws not being straight, which would explain the longer wait time, since Dayan chose to take back some of their orders and re-send them with an updated version of the megaminx (just rumours I heard somewhere, I don't know if one should believe them or not)



qqwref said:


> Speaking of Dayan Megaminxes, I finally got mine to the point where I'm getting significantly better times than my other minxes which I was more used to  Haven't modded it and don't intend to. I think I can definitely shave off 5-10 seconds on the last layer, but after that we'll have to see...



I played a bit around with a few Dayan Megaminxes, they are really good when you tension them correctly and apply lube, seriously. tension should be set sometihng like the edge of the screw's head is aligned with the edge of the thingy (you'll know what I mean when you tension it). At least that is my prefered tension, actually I like it a bit more loose.



qqwref said:


> To anyone who does face-by-face (as opposed to that "last 5 c/e pairs" style at least one sub1 person was using back when that was impressive), do you orient edges before doing the last two faces? And do you think it's worth it?



at least one sub 1 person is using that, at least of those do orient edges before doing the last two faces and at least one of those replied to your post. 

I have no idea if it's faster or not, I have always been doing EO before L2F, it's probably a bit slower, but it feels more epic, which is why I like it (2-gen :3 )


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2012)

2-gen is indeed pretty epic :> I'm probably going to end up doing EPLL 2gen too unless I can find some amazing algs, it's just so nice that way. And most of the OCLLs I've found are 2gen.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want my algs: https://sites.google.com/site/onelookpyra/megaminx/

I have some 2-gen A-perms for corners too, but right now I'm actually just using the L D' L' D for it  (I find it faster)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2012)

dat LUgen

Any ideas on a good non-pure Bunny EP? Yours just looks like two EPs cancelled, lol.

e: hmm.
R U R' U R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' U2' R U' R'
e2: I think I like it more mirrored.
R' U' R U' R2' U2 R2 U R2' U2 R2 U2 R' U R


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 16, 2012)

qqwref said:


> dat LUgen
> 
> Any ideas on a good non-pure Bunny EP? Yours just looks like two EPs cancelled, lol.
> 
> ...



Also for bunny EP non-pure:
-RU Gen:
R2' U2' R2 U2 R2' U' R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U R2' U2 R2
R U2' R U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2' R2'
-RUL Gen:
R L U2 L' U R' L' U' R U2 L' U2 R'
-RUF Gen: (probably the best one)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (T-perm cancelled into Y-perm)


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the algorithms. I'm using RUR'U', etc., and commutations.

What I really need to do is to speed up my fingers and for this I first need to know exactly what moves are fastest for me. I'm thinking I should break the thing for another week before doing that.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2012)

qqwref said:


> To be fair, Odder, I would say aliexpress IS in general dangerous. That doesn't mean you should never buy from them, but it's definitely not as guaranteed as a major and well-known cube shop. Some big marketplaces can definitely be safer than others, and when it comes to aliexpress you have the dual issues of random Chinese sellers, and inferior buying protections compared to eBay (not to mention the cube shops who will work with you to make sure you get great customer support).
> 
> Speaking of Dayan Megaminxes, I finally got mine to the point where I'm getting significantly better times than my other minxes which I was more used to  Haven't modded it and don't intend to. I think I can definitely shave off 5-10 seconds on the last layer, but after that we'll have to see...
> 
> To anyone who does face-by-face (as opposed to that "last 5 c/e pairs" style at least one sub1 person was using back when that was impressive), do you orient edges before doing the last two faces? And do you think it's worth it?



I agree it's like when we first started to buy from Lighttake, Dealextrem, and Popbuying.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2012)

White one on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Megaminx-12-a...id=1353370598&sr=1-11&keywords=dayan+megaminx


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 20, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> White one on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Megaminx-12-a...id=1353370598&sr=1-11&keywords=dayan+megaminx


That's more expensive than on their site, I ordered both from their site and saved $4.50 if I had bought them from amazon.
http://www.speedcubing-store.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3447663


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> That's more expensive than on their site, I ordered both from their site and saved $4.50 if I had bought them from amazon.
> http://www.speedcubing-store.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3447663



Well ya but a lot of people who live in America want the white one from a very reliable store also found out that Speecubing is selling it on Amazon.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 20, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Well ya but a lot of people who live in America want the white one from a very reliable store also found out that Speecubing is selling it on Amazon.


Did you not even look at who is selling it on Amazon? Speedcubing-store and the amazon shop are the same people.


----------



## CoasterKingII (Nov 27, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Will there also be a model with a white body?



Yes the white version is out on amazon.com


----------



## iwanabefast (Dec 2, 2012)

Originally Posted by schuma

Does anyone know if the ridges on the corners competition legal? They should be all right, shoudn't they?
One could write the WCA and ask. But unless they stick out more than 1.5mm (the max for stickers and tiles to stick out) I'd say you're good with this one. 


Answer - "Megaminxes with Ridges: Dayan has recently started producing a Megaminx with ridges. WCA have agreed that these puzzles do not violate any regulations. Therefore, the stickered version of this puzzle is legal for use in WCA competitions. The puzzles with multi-colored plastic, however, are not allowed."

Got this from cubeloop.com


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, how about another mod? I put a round rod in the middle of each face. So to turn the face, I twist the rod. The rods do not carry any color information so the colors are the same. They're just there to make it easier to turn (like the ridges). Would that be legal?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Okay, how about another mod? I put a round rod in the middle of each face. So to turn the face, I twist the rod. The rods do not carry any color information so the colors are the same. They're just there to make it easier to turn (like the ridges). Would that be legal?



Would that actually make turning easier? I feel like anything like that couldn't be better than the speed that can be achieved with actually gripping onto the layers like normal


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know if it would make turning easier or not. I would think it might help on stuff like R2.

But my question is not whether or not it's faster. I'm wondering if it's legal.

A similar modification is to take the 2x2x2 and make the pieces a little smaller so there are gaps between them. Then extend the inner ball to the outside so you can grip it. Now you can hold the 2x2x2 on the centers like you would the 3x3x3. I can see how that would improve times. Same for the 4x4x4.


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi
I have a dayan megaminx and it feels really tight. I loosened it and it still feels really tight and sometimes screws pop out!
Are there any mods that will fix this problem?


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 15, 2016)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Hi
> I have a dayan megaminx and it feels really tight. I loosened it and it still feels really tight and sometimes screws pop out!
> Are there any mods that will fix this problem?



That happened to me. I just replaced the core, and the problem was solved.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

when old threads get bumped
Also relating to the conversation above, tighten it again, I think that's just how the DaYan feels


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 16, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> That happened to me. I just replaced the core, and the problem was solved.



Where/ wat core did you use?


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 16, 2016)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Where/ wat core did you use?



http://thecubicle.us/dayanmf8-megaminx-core-p-2771.html

This one.


----------

